# Jay Shrewsbury



## Shrewsbury (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello,

My name is Jay Shrewsbury, I live in Oberlin, OH. I have been practicing the arts for 30 years, mainly Chinese, last 14 years mainly internals, bagua, tai chi, xing yi, qi and nei gong.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 10, 2006)

:wavey:  Welcome Jay!  I look forward to more posts from you sharing your expertise!

- Ceicei


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jay!

I agree with Ceicei... and look forward to learning from you!

Best regards,

Andy

P.S. Son of two Oberlin grads!


----------



## Drac (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello from Cleveland and Welcome to MT,,


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  You'll probably get annoyed with my questions as I'm going to be starting Tai Chi soon.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Jay.  

Several knowledgeable CMA practitioners here, so you're going to fit in quite nicely, if my guess is correct.


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello Jay,

Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome Jay and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome Jay! :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jay!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Sounds like a great range of experiences, and I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 10, 2006)

Shrewsbury said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My name is Jay Shrewsbury, I live in Oberlin, OH. I have been practicing the arts for 30 years, mainly Chinese, last 14 years mainly internals, bagua, tai chi, xing yi, qi and nei gong.


 
Nice to have you here!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome 

And if I may ask, what styles of bagua, tai chi, and xingyi


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## pstarr (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Jay, good ole buddy. Glad to see here at MT.


----------



## Shrewsbury (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow!

Thanks for all the welcomes!

I practice Sun Style BAgua and Xing yi.

I study, as a closed door student, Dragon Style Bagua and yang taichi.

I have studied other forms over the years and have achieved rank in them, but see my training as more important. I have studied Kioshi kempo, kenpo, buda kai juijitsu, silat, 10 animal boxing, hun gar, shorin ryu, toy gar, and a few other things.

I have competed and won nationally, internationally, and locally, and still try to compete once every year or so, just for the fun of it and to meet new people. I do seminars, once in a while, and teach privatly.

I must admit I have not found many forums I like to post on, many have too much drama, name calling, and teen age type morality ( sorry to stereo type you teens) I am here to possibley meet a few new freinds, learn something I don't know, or share what I do know.

I will be poking around a bit to get the feel of what is going on here before I dive in, if the response to my intro is any indication then wow, i might be posting a lot.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

Shrewsbury said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes!
> 
> ...


 
Cool thanks for the answer and once again welcome to MT.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jay!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Jay.


----------

